# Ψευδεπίγραφο or



## Themis (Jul 3, 2012)

Παρατηρώ εδώ και αρκετό καιρό μια επεκτεινόμενη χρήση του _or_ με καθόλου διαζευκτική σημασία – στην πραγματικότητα αντί του _and_. Οι έλληνες μεταφραστές βέβαια ακολουθούν και, όταν απαιτείται αυστηρή νοηματική ακρίβεια (όπως στη νομοθεσία), γίνεται μύλος. Οι αναζητήσεις μου στα λεξικά (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του OED) ουδέν απέδωσαν.

Σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε μια περίπτωση όπου το _or_ χρησιμοποιείται, σε εντελώς παρόμοια συμφραζόμενα, πρώτα με προσθετική και ύστερα με διαζευκτική σημασία. Η πρώτη φράση λέει (παραθέτω από μνήμης): _Contractors should comply with national and Union legislation, applicable collective agreements, *or* relevant provisions in international instruments._ Πέραν της απλής λογικής, τα συμφραζόμενα δεν αφήνουν καμιά αμφιβολία ότι απαιτείται συμμόρφωση με _όλα_ τα παραπάνω: _και_ με το πρώτο, _και_ με το δεύτερο, _και_ με το τρίτο. Λίγο πιο κάτω το κείμενο λέει ότι η σύμβαση καταγγέλλεται αν διαπιστωθεί ότι ο _contractor does not comply with national and Union legislation, applicable collective agreements, *or* relevant provisions in international instruments._ Και πάλι, τόσο η απλή λογική όσο και τα συμφραζόμενα δεν αφήνουν καμιά αμφιβολία: η σύμβαση καταγγέλλεται αν διαπιστωθεί μη συμμόρφωση _ή_ με το πρώτο, _ή_ με το δεύτερο, _ή_ με το τρίτο (όχι αναγκαστικά και με τα τρία μαζί!). Φυσικά, η τριπλή διάζευξη εμπεριέχει και το λογικό σχήμα _εκ του μείζονος το έλασσον_: αν η σύμβαση καταγγέλλεται για μη συμμόρφωση προς οποιοδήποτε από τα τρία, κατά μείζονα λόγο καταγγέλλεται για μη συμμόρφωση προς δύο ή και προς τα τρία, δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνει παντού το καταπιεστικής μηχανιστικής λογικής «and/or».

Και η μετάφραση στα ελληνικά; Το πρώτο το διόρθωσα σε _και_, το δεύτερο το άφησα στον μακάριο διαζευκτικό ύπνο του.

Τι λέτε, καλά έκανα; Την έχετε συναντήσει αυτή την περίπτωση, σας έχει ποτέ προβληματίσει; Ή έχω παραισθήσεις και χρειάζομαι επειγόντως διακοπές, τρέλες στις Σεϊχέλες και λοιπά ηλιόλουστα;

Έδιτ: Μήπως έπρεπε να το βάλω στο English language queries; Αν το νομίζετε, μετακινήστε το.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Πρώτον, καλά είναι εδώ. Έχω την υποψία ότι δεν κοιτά πολύς δικός μας κόσμος τα E-L Q.
Δεύτερον, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει το ψευδεπίγραφο _or_, αλλά δεν διαβάζουμε και ίδια κείμενα. 
Σκέφτομαι από την άλλη μήπως σε νομικά κείμενα ξεκινάνε με κάποια αρνητική πρόταση ή με τη λογική μιας αρνητικής πρότασης και τη γυρνάνε σε καταφατική, αλλά ξεχνούν να γυρίσουν και το _or_ σε _and_.

Μπορεί να γίνει και συνήθεια. Πώς λέμε ότι στα αγγλικά νομικά κείμενα έχεις την εντύπωση ότι αμείβονται με το συνώνυμο (π.χ. In other words, a person who is referred to a current buyer, purchaser or a client who buys product from any vendor, seller or supplier). Σιγά σιγά να αρχίσουν ότι λένε αρνητικά, να το λένε και καταφατικά. Και τ' αντίστροφο. Π.χ.

The actions of the United Nations on the Syrian issue should comply with the purposes and principles of the UN Charter.
The actions of the United Nations on the Syrian issue should not fail to comply with the purposes or principles of the UN Charter.

Οι μεταφραστές θα έχουν διπλάσιες δουλειές. Ή θα διπλασιάσουν τις δουλειές τους.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Tο νόημα είναι για μένα το ίδιο και στις δύο φράσεις και σημαίνει οποιοδήποτε απο τα τρία. 
Παράδειγμα εκ του ιντερνετίου:
What sort of fool, imbecile, or moron does the author take me for?
O συγγραφέας τον περνάει για ποιό απο τα συνώνυμα;


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Tο νόημα είναι για μένα το ίδιο και στις δύο φράσεις και σημαίνει οποιοδήποτε απο τα τρία.


SBE, νομίζω ότι δεν κατανοείς τις κοσμοϊστορικές συνέπειες της ερμηνείας σου. Αν ο contractor μπορεί να συμμορφωθεί με "οποιοδήποτε από τα τρία", τότε τα άλλα δύο μπορεί να τα γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή ο νομοθέτης επιδιώκει ένα νομικό πλαίσιο α-λα καρτ, κάτι σαν multiple choice!

Το παράδειγμα που παραθέτεις δεν μου φαίνεται σχετικό. Δεν ξέρουμε για ποιο από τα τρία πρόκειται, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι πρόκειται για ένα από τα τρία. Κλασική διάζευξη, τουλάχιστον σε τυπικό επίπεδο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Δεν θυμάμαι από πότε, πάντως εδώ και μπόλικο καιρό, είναι από τα αγαπημένα θέματα που μου αρέσει να συζητάω με μεταφραστές που επιμελούμαι, με μαθητές, με συνεργάτες κ.λπ.:

Το and είναι μεν _και_, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι _ή_.
Το or είναι μεν _ή_, αλλά μπορεί και να είναι _και_.
Προσέχετε το νόημα και μην μεταφράζετε αυτόματα τους συνδετικούς συμπλεκτικούς συνδέσμους.


----------



## Themis (Jul 3, 2012)

Δόκτορα, να τους κάνουμε συμπλεκτικούς τους συνδέσμους;  (Κάποιοι μιλάνε και για διαζευκτικούς, αλλά ας μη συμπλακούμε μαζί τους.)
Σ' ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορα, συνέβαλες τα μέγιστα στην ψυχική μου ισορροπία. "Προσέχετε το νόημα", this is it.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2012)

Τους κάναμε...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 4, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα που θίγει ο Θέμης έχει αρχίσει και διογκώνεται επικίνδυνα και, μάλιστα, όχι μόνο στα αγγλικά (αν και πολλές φορές πίσω από το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται κάποια μηχανική, απρόσεκτη ή ανέμπνευστη μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά). Μου τυχαίνουν όλο και περισσότερα γαλλικά νομικά κείμενα στα οποία χρησιμοποείται το "ou" χωρίς να λειτουργεί καθόλου διαζευκτικά (σχεδόν πάντα στο στυλ των παραδειγμάτων που παρέθεσε στα αγγλικά ο Θέμης).

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άλλη λύση από αυτήν που προτείνει ο Δρας... Προσέχετε γιατί το ένα είναι καταρχήν "και", αλλά μπορεί κάποτε και να υποκρύπτει "διάξευξη", ενώ το άλλο είναι καταρχήν "ή", αλλά όχι σπάνια είναι ένα σχεδόν μεγαλοπρεπές "και".


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> SBE, νομίζω ότι δεν κατανοείς τις κοσμοϊστορικές συνέπειες της ερμηνείας σου. Αν ο contractor μπορεί να συμμορφωθεί με "οποιοδήποτε από τα τρία", τότε τα άλλα δύο μπορεί να τα γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή ο νομοθέτης επιδιώκει ένα νομικό πλαίσιο α-λα καρτ, κάτι σαν multiple choice!



Πιστεύεις ότι αυτοί οι τρεις κανονισμοί είναι δυνατόν να αναιρούν ο ένας τον άλλο; Εγώ νομίζω όχι. Είναι δυνατόν οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις να είναι αντίθετες με την εθνική νομοθεσία; Τότε δεν θα είχαν ισχύ.


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2012)

Μια διορθωσούλα στο #1. Το λογικό σχήμα στο οποίο αναφέρθηκα είναι μάλλον _εκ του ελάσσονος το μείζον_​ παρά το αντίστροφο. Για να το πούμε με απλά λόγια  : Εάν Α αληθές όταν ισχύει Β, τότε Α αληθές όταν ισχύει Β και ισχύει Γ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Και η πρόταση λέει το και το, όταν ισχύουν τα Α, Β ή Γ. 
Δε λέει ότι πρέπει να ισχύει και το Α και το Β και το Γ, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι αν ισχύει ένα από αυτά ισχύουν και τα άλλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πιστεύεις ότι αυτοί οι τρεις κανονισμοί είναι δυνατόν να αναιρούν ο ένας τον άλλο; Εγώ νομίζω όχι. είναι δυνατόν οι συλλογικές συμβάσεις να είναι αντίθετες με την εθνική νομοθεσία; Τότε δεν θα είχαν ισχύ.


Το σχόλιο αυτό είναι 100% εκτός διότι κανείς δεν μίλησε πως κάτι από τα τρία αναιρεί τα άλλα! Μπορεί δλδ η σύμβαση να συμμορφώνεται αποκλειστικά με το ένα από τα τρία (οπότε, στην υποθετική περίπτωση που το _*or *_επιτελούσε διαζευκτικό ρόλο, θα ήμασταν ΟΚ) και τα άλλα δύο να έχουν επιπρόσθετες σχετικές προβλέψεις με τις οποίες πρέπει επίσης να συμμορφώνεται η σύμβαση (επομένως εδώ _*or = και*_).


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2012)

SBE, πρώτον δεν πρόκειται για κανονισμούς. Πρόκειται για νομοθεσία (εθνική και ενωσιακή), συλλογικές συμβάσεις και διεθνείς συμβάσεις. Δεύτερον, έχεις μεν δίκιο ότι η συλλογική σύμβαση δεν μπορεί να αντίκειται στην ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι περιέχεται σε αυτήν, γιατί τότε δεν θα είχε λόγο ύπαρξης. Κάτι ανάλογο (αν και αρκετά πιο περίπλοκο) ισχύει και για τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις. Τρίτον, ο νομοθέτης κρίνει σκόπιμο να τονίσει ότι χρειάζεται συμμόρφωση προς όλα αυτά και να τα απαριθμήσει με διακριτό τρόπο, και ο μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί να το αγνοήσει. Τέταρτον, πάρ' το αντίστροφα: αν μπορούμε να εφαρμόζουμε τη συλλογική σύμβαση χωρίς να έχουμε υποχρέωση εφαρμογής της νομοθεσίας, πλην εκείνης που μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να μην εφαρμόζουμε την υπόλοιπη, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πυροβολούμε διαβάτες στον δρόμο.

Εκείνο που ίσως σε μπερδεύει είναι το γεγονός ότι ένα νομοθέτημα κρίνει σκόπιμο να δηλώσει ρητά ότι κάποιοι πρέπει να εφαρμόζουν τη νομοθεσία. Αυτό ίσως είναι νομοτεχνικά κωμικό, αλλά σε διαβεβαιώ ότι το συναντάω με ραγδαία αυξανόμενη συχνότητα. Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι το παράδειγμά μου αναφέρεται σε συνθήκες εργασίας. Με λίγα λόγια, επειδή είναι τοις πάσι γνωστό ότι οι νόμοι πια εφαρμόζονται μόνο στη χάση και στη φέξη υπέρ των φτωχών και των αδυνάτων, κάποιοι νομοθετούντες λένε: παιδιά, μην το παρακάνουμε και παίζουμε με τη φωτιά, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ας ισχύσει η εργατική νομοθεσία. Είναι τόσο απλό.

Έδιτ: Βλέπω ότι ο Ζάζουλας τοποθέτησε το ζήτημα του AND/OR με την καθαρότητα που ταιριάζει σε ένα θετικοεπιστημονικό μυαλό.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> οπότε, στην υποθετική περίπτωση που το _*or *_επιτελούσε διαζευκτικό ρόλο, θα ήμασταν ΟΚ) και τα άλλα δύο να έχουν επιπρόσθετες σχετικές προβλέψεις με τις οποίες πρέπει επίσης να συμμορφώνεται η σύμβαση (επομένως εδώ _*or = και*_).


Αν δεν το λέει ρητά για τις επιπρόσθετες προβλέψεις, πώς το συμπεραίνουμε;


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και η πρόταση λέει το και το, όταν ισχύουν τα Α, Β ή Γ.
> Δε λέει ότι πρέπει να ισχύει και το Α και το Β και το Γ, αλλά ξέρουμε ότι αν ισχύει ένα από αυτά ισχύουν και τα άλλα.


SBE, ισχυρίζεσαι ότι, αν ισχύει μια συλλογική σύμβαση, τότε ξέρουμε ότι ισχύει επίσης ο πολεοδομικός κανονισμός, η νόμιμη μοίρα των κληρονόμων και η διεθνής απαγόρευση των ναρκών κατά προσωπικού;


----------



## pontios (Jul 4, 2012)

Ωραία συζήτηση.
Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Θέμης όσον αφορά το παράδειγμα που ανέφερε, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι θα μπορούσε να διατυπωθεί ως εξής.
Contractors should comply with national and Union legislation, applicable collective agreements, *"as well as"* relevant provisions in international instruments.
*"Or"* was just a wrong choice here ? 
I used "as well as", instead of "or" here, as it was the first thing that popped into my mind, but there may be other choices too ?

I think it's important to separate the sentence as we're talking about national laws and agreements, on the one hand *"as well as" * international (relevant) provisions on the other, that all need to be complied with, but it obviously shouldn't have been separated with "or". It made no sense to choose "or" when there are clearly better choices.
So English (the language and its possible shortcomings) isn't to blame here, just the poor use of it.
So let's malign the writer here.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το ζήτημα με τους συνδέσμους το θεωρώ αφόρητα απλό. Να το πιάσουμε σαν να 'ναι συνταγή, μια και, ως γνωστόν, ακόμα και με τις συνταγές τα πάω καλύτερα απ' ό,τι με τους νόμους. Να κάτι που ξέρω να κάνω (το έμαθα πρόσφατα):

*It's easy to make tzatziki. You need garlic, drained yoghurt, squeezed cucumber, extra virgin﻿ olive oil, pepper, salt, vinegar and good taste.*

Μπορεί να διαφωνείτε με τα συστατικά. Μπορεί επίσης να διαφωνείτε με την εξυπνάδα στο τέλος (για τη γεύση/το γούστο). Αν όμως αλλάξετε το _and_ και το κάνετε _or_, _όλα_ τα στοιχεία της πρότασης, _όλα_ τα συστατικά της συνταγής, γίνονται διαζευκτικά.

Με την ίδια λογική, στην πρόταση «Contractors should comply with national and Union legislation, applicable collective agreements, *and* relevant provisions in international instruments» το _and_ είναι απαραίτητο. Άλλωστε, οι νομικοί θα μας πουν ίσως ότι δεν υπάρχει ποτέ και πουθενά επιλεκτική / διαζευκτική συμμόρφωση με νόμους.

ΟΚ, τα είπα κι εγώ με τον τρόπο που με επέτρεπε ο πρωινός καφές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Barber paradox:
Suppose there is a town with just one barber, who is male. In this town, every man keeps himself clean-shaven, and he does so by doing exactly one of two things:
Shaving himself, *or*
going to the barber.

Another way to state this is:
_The barber shaves only those men in town who do not shave themselves._

All this seems perfectly logical, until we pose the paradoxical question:
*Who shaves the barber?*

Έφτασα στο παράδοξο αυτό, από μια αναφορά του εδώ:
Exclusive "or" in English

Απ' την Κική κι απ' την Κοκό ποια να διαλέξω...

Ελπίζω να ξαναθόλωσα λίγο την κατάσταση που αποπειράθηκες να ξεκαθαρίσεις τόσο στεγνά... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει OR στη (σωστή) κατάφασή μας και δεν υπάρχει Exclusive OR στη δική μας διάζευξη. Στην περίπτωση των νόμων δεν υπάρχει «mutual exclusiveness». Είτε ένα νόμο παραβείς είτε πέντε, είσαι παράνομος. 

Όσο για τον μπαρμπέρη, γιατί δεν ξυρίζεται μόνος του; Ή είναι σπανός και δεν το χρειάζεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2012)

Συμφωνήσαμε ότι, στο παράδειγμα του Θέμη, η χρήση του *or* είναι, απλώς, λάθος. Όμως, τέτοιες χρήσεις υπάρχουν. Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλονται σε κείμενα που ξεκινούν από μη αγγλόφωνους χρήστες.

Μπορεί να οφείλονται στην περιγραφή περιπτώσεων όπως το παράδοξο του μπαρμπέρη (που δεν είναι σπανός, δεν αφήνει γένια κ.λπ.), που χρησιμεύει για να δείξει ότι στη φυσική γλώσσα οι διαζεύξεις δεν (πρέπει να) κατανοούνται πάντοτε απόλυτα.

Πιστεύω ότι, τώρα που υπάρχει το νήμα, θα εμπλουτιστεί και με άλλα ανάλογα παραδείγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τον μπαρμπέρη, γιατί δεν ξυρίζεται μόνος του; Ή είναι σπανός και δεν το χρειάζεται;


Διότι όταν ο μπαρμπέρης ξυρίζεται μόνος του, τον ξυρίζει ο μπαρμπέρης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Διότι όταν ο μπαρμπέρης ξυρίζεται μόνος του, τον ξυρίζει ο μπαρμπέρης.


Όταν ξυρίζεται μόνος του, δεν είναι μπαρμπέρης. Είναι ένας κάτοικος που ξυρίζεται μόνος του. Ή μήπως αφήνει και λεφτά όταν τελειώσει;

(Μα γιατί αυτοπαγιδεύεται ο άνθρωπος με σοφιστείες; Δεν κοιτάμε καλύτερα τα παράδοξα στην καθημερινότητά μας; Π.χ. δεν είναι το ίδιο, αλλά εγώ το θεωρώ παράδοξο όταν έχεις μεγάλο χρέος, να σου ανεβάζουν τους τόκους. Από την άλλη, θα ήταν παράλογο να σε τιμωρούν με ψηλούς τόκους όταν δεν έχεις χρέη και να σε επιβραβεύουν με χαμηλούς τόκους όταν έχεις χρέη. Άρα η όλη τοποθέτηση είναι σε λάθος βάση.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Η ανάλυση του Νίκελ ότι όλα γίνονται διαζευκτικά με βρίσκει σύμφωνη, όλες οι άλλες ερμηνείες με μπερδεύουν. Άσχετα από το τι θα έπρεπε να λέει η πρόταση κλπ, το θέμα είναι τι λέει στην πραγματικότητα. Και λογικά εγώ θα μετάφραζα αυτό που λέει, όχι αυτό που θα ήθελε να λέει. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα πιστεύω ότι ψιλοσυμπίπτει αυτό που ήθελε να πει κι αυτό που λέει.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 4, 2012)

Για να συμπληρώσω αυτό που είπε ο Θέμης σχετικά με το as well as, η διαζευκτική χρήση του or θα ήταν σαφέστερη αν προηγείτο ένα either. Όντως πολύ συχνά το or σημαίνει and. Και, έστω κι αν στη λογοτεχνία κάτι τέτοιο δημιουργεί λιγότερα προβλήματα απ' όσο στα νομικά, συχνά σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι.

Εδώ δίνει μια συμπαθητική ερμηνεία του φαινομένου, εκεί που λέει

In ordinary language, i.e. outside of contexts such as formal logic, mathematics and programming, "or" sometimes has the meaning of exclusive disjunction. E.g. "Please ring me or send an email" means "do one or the other, but not both". On the other hand, "Her grades are so good that she's either very bright or studies hard"_ allows for the possibility that the person is both bright *and* works hard._ In other words, _in ordinary language 'or' can mean inclusive or exclusive or. Usually it is clear from the context which is the intended meaning_.

Τα πλάγια και βαροπατημένα δικά μου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

"Her grades are so good that she's either very bright or studies hard" 
Εδώ μπερδεύομαι κι άλλο. Αυτός που το λέει εννοεί ότι ισχύει ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Το ένα αρκεί για το αποτέλεσμα. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέει η φράση ότι ισχύουν και τα δύο. 

Ομοίως, με το τηλεφώνημα ή ημέιλ, είναι πιο ξεκάθαρο, αλλά και πάλι, ο άλλος μπορεί και να στείλει ημέιλ και να πάρει τηλέφωνο, παρόλο που το ένα αρκεί για το αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Δεν συμφωνώ ότι το _or_ σημαίνει _and_. Απλώς η συγκεκριμένη πρόταση (όπως και οι όμοιές της) είναι ημιτελής. Το γεγονός ότι είναι ημιτελής δεν αλλάζει τη σημασία τού _or_.

"Her grades are so good that she's either very bright or studies hard or both."


----------



## Philip (Jul 4, 2012)

:laugh:


drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Barber paradox:
> Suppose there is a town with just one barber, who is male. In this town, every man keeps himself clean-shaven, and he does so by doing exactly one of two things:
> ...



The barber does; he can't _go to the barber_ because he is already there:laugh:. The "other way of stating this" is not quite the same statement.


----------



## Themis (Jul 4, 2012)

Philip said:


> The barber does; he can't _"go to the barber"_ because he is already there:laugh:


Πολύ σωστό, Φίλιπ! Τα προβλήματα λογικής, πόσο μάλλον όσα θέλουν να δείξουν τα όρια της τυπικής λογικής, χρειάζονται ακριβέστατη και αυστηρότατα λογική διατύπωση.

Εδώ μας δίνεται ότι _όλοι_ οι άντρες ξυρίζονται συχνά και ότι ο _μοναδικός_ μπαρμπέρης είναι άντρας. Οπότε μπλεκόμαστε στα δίχτυα της _αποκλειστικής διάζευξης_ η οποία, όταν θέτει δύο προτάσεις Α και Β, _απαιτεί:
_- Αν η Α είναι αληθής, τότε η Β είναι αναγκαστικά ψευδής
- Αν η Β είναι αληθής, τότε η Α είναι αναγκαστικά ψευδής
- Είτε η Α είτε η Β είναι αληθής
- Και βέβαια, γίνεται δεκτό εξαρχής ότι κάθε πρόταση είναι είτε αληθής είτε ψευδής.
Οπότε:
- Αν ο μπαρμπέρης ξυρίζεται μόνος του [Α αληθές], τότε ξυρίζεται από τον μπαρμπέρη [_και_ Β αληθές, όπερ άτοπον]
- Αν ο μπαρμπέρης ξυρίζεται από τον μπαρμπέρη [Β αληθές], τότε ξυρίζεται μόνος του [_και_ Α αληθές, όπερ άτοπον]

Τι ωραία που θα ήταν αν και στη γλώσσα είχαμε την ίδια ξεκάθαρη διάζευξη (αν OR αληθές, τότε AND ψευδές - και αντιστρόφως)! Δεν θα σας είχα ζαλίσει με αυτό το νήμα. Αλλά η άτιμη η γλώσσα είναι κινούμενη άμμος. Όπως και η ζωή άλλωστε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ... _in ordinary language 'or' can mean inclusive or exclusive or. Usually it is clear from the context which is the intended meaning_.[/COLOR]



Ακριβώς εξαιτίας αυτής της ιδιότητας του _or_, το 90% των "and/or" που συναντάω είναι περιττά! Βρίσκω όλη την ώρα φράσεις όπως _If A, B and/or C happens, do D_. Εδώ το _or_ είναι προφανώς inclusive, αφού δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην κάνεις το D αν ισχύει και το Α και το Β και το C, οπότε τι το θες το _and_;


----------



## pontios (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't follow your logic dharvatis (maybe it's my fault). 
Let's examine the sentence again.
Contractors should comply with (A) national and (B) Union legislation, (C) applicable collective agreements, or (D) relevant provisions in international instruments.
So the sentence structure is we should comply with (A) and (B), (C) or (D).

To simplify the logic, let's change "should comply" to "should purchase" and A, B, C, D above to an Apple, A Banana, a Cocunut and a Drum. And let's say "we" are the contractors here.
What you're propounding is (by deeming the "or" as being inclusive and equating it to an "and").
1) We should purchase an Apple, and a Banana, A Coconut or a Drum is the same as = 2) we should purchase an Apple and a Banana, A Coconut and a Drum. 
I think 1) above could be interpreted 3 different ways - 1. we should purchase an Apple, a Banana and a Cocunut or 2.an Apple, a Banana and a Drum (as the choice is between purchasing a Coconut or a Drum) or 3. just a Drum (as the choice is between purchasing an Apple, a Banana, a Coconut or the Drum).
I feel there's a semantic (or syntactic?) ambiguity going on with 1) above that needs to be interpreted and clarified by the translator and the translator should not repeat the ambiguity, in my opinion. So I agree with Themi here, unless I could be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## pontios (Jul 5, 2012)

Actually the other thing that serves to further confuse the sentence (and render it even more ambiguous) is the "and" between (A) and (B) which I haven't even taken into account in my above reasoning, so please don't pick my logic apart.
The point is there's probably even more ways to interpret the confusing sentence, the more we delve into it and the translator should therefore try to present it (translated) in a clear and intelligible fashion, with the ambiguity removed.

Logic aside, the fact that we're confused by the sentence is reason enough to remove the ambiguity by virtue of the translation, so it's lost in translationmg:.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

Your mistake is that you are interpreting the first clause as two clauses, A and B (national legislation and union legislation), when it is intended to be one clause. There are three clauses: A, B or C. A may be X+Y, but it is one clause.


----------



## pontios (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought of that possibility too, SBE and it would have been simpler to treat it as one, obviously.
In which case we can get rid of the Drum, then, by combining national and Union into one big Apple, like N.Y.
That way we can keep it to a fruit theme.


----------



## Themis (Jul 6, 2012)

SBE is right, but anyway the matter is not of critical importance. One might interpret the first clause as "applicable legislation (be it of national or EU origin)". The real point is that the conjunction linking the last two clauses provides a retroactive interpretation of the relation between all of them (disjunction or otherwise). An interpretation which, if we stick to formal criteria ignoring an ever-spreading use, might be utterly misleading.


----------



## pontios (Jul 6, 2012)

I know she's right and in fact as you probably noted I treated it as one in my initial post as (A and B) or (Apple and Banana), i.e. surrounded by brackets and then in my second (follow up) post I thought hang on, what if someone can start interpreting it as A and B (without the brackets), two separate items an Apple and a Banana and then starts (unreasonably) picking what I stated in my earlier post apart. So ignore my second post, I shouldn't have posted it, at all. I was in fact thinking and reasoning along the same lines as SBE.
What I was agreeing with SBE about (or started realising) is that perhaps I could have simplified the (apple and the banana), by deeming it one big Apple and getting rid of the drum, in my example.
Let me think about what you pointed out at the end.
The point is the sentence causes confusion, but I have been thinking and reasoning along the same lines (national and Union) or (Apple and Banana), so we are in agreement.


----------



## pontios (Jul 6, 2012)

On your last point, I agree Themi, translators should be wary of the conjunction "or", if the example you highlighted typifies its ever-increasing misuse and if they want to avoid making that one fateful, routine (mechanical/machinelike or plain wooden ?) translation too many, the one that ends up further spreading the inherent confusion.


----------

